# Wood Chisel Storage



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I wonder if anyone has plans or ideas for storing wood chisels. I am looking for something that doesn't take up much space and will hold 8 chisels. I don't like the cloth roll up pouch, I want something with easy quick access. Nothing interesting turned up in a web search. Any quick projects out there?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Deb,

Here is an nice simple one I hope to get around to making soon.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Wow Bob that is a nice one. I could build that, just the chisels I would but in it, well it would be a heart breaker for sure.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bob, after seeing your chisel rack I now believe, like one member has already suggested, that your question regarding the spice rack was a rhetorical one, a very nice rack Bob.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

BoB that's a very nice little chisel rack! Exactly what I am looking for. Should be easy to make and I can modify it a bit to put chisels on bith sides to keep it small. Thanks so much!
I knew the answer would be on this forum


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

This is how I store my chisels.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

harrysin said:


> Bob, after seeing your chisel rack I now believe, like one member has already suggested, that your question regarding the spice rack was a rhetorical one, a very nice rack Bob.


But Harry, I have not built this chisel rack yet... it is one I want to build. :stop:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Then save space and time Bob, utilise an unused corner of one of you cupboard doors!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Great idea Harry.... I am going to look at that. Thanks!


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I made shallow boxes for mine, so they can be stowed away in a cabinet. The internal dividers keep them in place and prevent the cutting edge from touching anything inside the box.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

That's a neat way to store them Bob and keep them right at hand..

I don't have that many,,,20 or so of the lower ends ones that came with plastic caps over the cutting edge and they just get put in the tool box all lined up like little tin solders so I can find the one I need easy, but then I do have some of the higher end ones and they came in a wooden storage box that's made just for that job..
I do have a set of the Mortising chisels 1/8" to 1" but they came with plastic tubes over them to protect the shank and cutting edge... and they have a place in the wooden tool box to hang/lay out in..

=======


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Deb,

If you just want to put the chisels up on a wall, check out Wood magazine May 2009 issue. On Page 16 is a shop tip that shows you how. But be aware it is definitely not as nice as the one Bob intends to build.

Joe Z.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Harry it looks like the KISS system works VERY well. That is a very simple and usable solution.
Bob I currently have a few hanging on the pegboard but I would like to have them all in one place. The pegs fall out of the pegboard every time I take one off (like all the tools on the pegboard). I like the Talon Hooks from Lee Valley  but they are mighty expensive. But I just bought some more chisels so there are too many now for the peg board.
Joe I will check that out. Thanks!


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I am consider using a knife magnet, (2 bar magnets, one above the other) which i can put in my cabinet. I have a tray now, that has dividers for the chisels at the correct width. So if i get another chixel,i can't put it in the storage box.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I think the magnet is a good idea. Another nice simple plan


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Deb I use the Magnetic Tool Bar from Lee Valley. Not as pretty as something you make yourself out of wood, but very practical, you can just grab what you need and return it easily.








~Julie~


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Thats the one i am talking about. It allows you to have a place for a new one without modifying Thanks Julie


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Mine are simply in a drawer in the toolbox. I've seen a few that looked identical to the old time spoon racks.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

As usual Lee Valley wants big buck for these things . I am looking for a good price on rare earth magnets and may consider making my own rack. I like the idea a lot.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I've been thinking about making one from some large rare-earthsthat I took out a trashed PC hard drive I disassembled. If you are getting rid of old computers or know of someone who is, there's a free source of large ones.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

The trouble with using rare earth magnets is that you expend so much energy trying to separate the tool that you don't have much left to carry out the task in hand!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

LOL Harry, yep they hold tight! 
Jim that's a good idea, I may even have a source for trashed hard drives! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Just an update - I kept putting off buying the magnetic tool holder from Lee Valley because I thought it too expensive. While browsing in the dollar store today I saw a magnetic "knife" holder. It is 12 inches long and has 2 magnetic rails. For $2 it was worth a try. I am happy to say it works like a charm! Thanks for the idea Harry - it took a while but waiting paid off. I am heading back tomorrow to pick up a few more.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

That's a good deal here's one more place to get one for 5.oo ea. for 18" long one.

18" Magnetic Holder

==


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Bob! I am headed to Port Huron MI in a couple of weeks to do some Xmas shopping. I'll drop into HF while I am there.


----------

